# ID this blower?



## GTP (Dec 27, 2010)

Can anyone ID this big red 2 stage blower...it looks like a Toro. If so anyone have any info on it?
///// SNOW BLOWERS ////// all sizes


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks like an older MTD to me. Difficult to tell with the poor picture angle.


----------



## GTP (Dec 27, 2010)

Shryp said:


> Looks like an older MTD to me. Difficult to tell with the poor picture angle.


If it is...anything to look or specifically? Problem areas? I will try to get model info. I was pricing new blowers today. We are getting pounded in Pittsburgh and it's crazy what the prices are for new ones. I am not entirely convinced they are built well-despite the price.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You will find many fans of old machines here. Most of us are running machines from the 60s and 70s. There are a few from the 80s. I am really like my old 77 Ariens. I don't have much experience with other blowers though. I would stay away from newer MTD stuff unless you get a good deal. (MTD, Yard Man, Yard Machines, Cub Cadet, Troy Bilt, most Craftsman)

Ariens, Toro and Honda are the top 3 recommended brands here. The other brands are mostly a mix of quality and you have to know exactly what you are looking at to know if it is good quality or just cheap junk.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/13962-tips-buying-used.html


----------



## GTP (Dec 27, 2010)

Shryp said:


> You will find many fans of old machines here. Most of us are running machines from the 60s and 70s. There are a few from the 80s. I am really like my old 77 Ariens. I don't have much experience with other blowers though. I would stay away from newer MTD stuff unless you get a good deal. (MTD, Yard Man, Yard Machines, Cub Cadet, Troy Bilt, most Craftsman)
> 
> Ariens, Toro and Honda are the top 3 recommended brands here. The other brands are mostly a mix of quality and you have to know exactly what you are looking at to know if it is good quality or just cheap junk.
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/13962-tips-buying-used.html


Ah..great link. Thank you Sir!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

well you will have to call the guy and find out about the red one


----------



## GTP (Dec 27, 2010)

detdrbuzzard said:


> well you will have to call the guy and find out about the red one


I am having poor results thus far. Email sellers (they want to sell right?) no response. Call leave message. No response. I ...Craigslist.......


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Shryp said:


> Looks like an older MTD to me. Difficult to tell with the poor picture angle.





GTP said:


> If it is...anything to look for specifically?


Yes..look the other way! 
With an abundance of used snowblowers to choose from, there is no reason to buy an older MTD, when you can do better..(and I dont mean "an abundance" from that one seller specifically..I just mean an abundance in general..)

For used, I would recommend sticking with Ariens, Toro, Honda, or Simplicity...even though older MTD's can be fine, (and with MTD "the older the better") I still wouldnt recommend one, when the alternatives are better..

Scot


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

looks like a bolens to me.


----------



## GTP (Dec 27, 2010)

sscotsman said:


> Yes..look the other way!
> With an abundance of used snowblowers to choose from, there is no reason to buy an older MTD, when you can do better..(and I dont mean "an abundance" from that one seller specifically..I just mean an abundance in general..)
> 
> For used, I would recommend sticking with Ariens, Toro, Honda, or Simplicity...even though older MTD's can be fine, (and with MTD "the older the better") I still wouldnt recommend one, when the alternatives are better..
> ...


Thanks Scott I am going to pick up a minty Toro 8/24 Saturday I can't wait.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That looks so much nicer


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

GTP said:


> Thanks Scott I am going to pick up a minty Toro 8/24 Saturday I can't wait.


Nice! much better choice!









Scot


----------



## GTP (Dec 27, 2010)

sscotsman said:


> Nice! much better choice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And my wife says I don't listen......


----------



## GTP (Dec 27, 2010)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> That looks so much nicer


I hope it runs like it!!


----------

